# طلب كيفية حساب الميل



## amrahmed12 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

عندي ثلاث منهول رقم واحد منسوبه (0.62) و رقم 2 (1.27) , رقم 3 (1.32) المسافة بين 1و2 (67.1) و الميل (1.48 %) و المسافة بين 2 و 3 (70,7)و نسبة الميل (0.7) عايز احسب منسوب *​*


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الميل = ( الارتفاع /المسافة ) * 100 % ....... الارتفاع = ( الميل * المسافة ) /100 =0.7 *70.7 /100 =0.4949 ..


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (21 سبتمبر 2012)

وهكذا للارتفاع الاول والثاني ..... المنسوب + الارتفاع يعطي المنسوب المطلوب


----------



## amrahmed12 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## قطامش (28 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t342271.html#ixzz27FvqpDCO
عندي ثلاث منهول رقم واحد منسوبه (0.62) و رقم 2 (1.27) , رقم 3 (1.32) المسافة بين 1و2 (67.1) و الميل (1.48 %) و المسافة بين 2 و 3 (70,7)و نسبة الميل (0.7) عايز احسب منسوب *​*​ ميل= منسوب رقم 1-منسوب رقم2 / المسافة =0.0097 يعنى 0.97% الميل فى المتر


----------



## ابويزيد 2 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

_طريقة حساب الميل _

لحساب الميل نأخذ الفرق بين قرأتي الارتفاع مقسوما على المسافة بينهما 
منسوب المنُهل الاول (561.10) والثاني (560.50) و المسافة بنهما (20 م) ــــــــــــــــــ 
( 561.10-560.50 = 0.60 ) 
0.60/20 = 0.03 ـــــــــــــــــــــــ 3% اي انه لكل واحد متر يكون هناك فرق في الارتفاع 3 سم


----------



## abonaif007 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

يعني القاعدة في ميل المناهل انه فرق المنسوب بين المنهلين مقسوما على المسافة يعطيك الميل وخلاص؟؟؟


----------



## amrahmed12 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا للجميع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmoudhodib (9 أكتوبر 2012)

جزكوم الله كل خير ونشاء الله العلم الي بتنفعونا فيه في ميزان حسناتكو


----------

